# [gelöst] root Partition kopieren

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte meine / auf eine andere Partition kopieren (und wenn i.O. löschen). Ist 

```
rsync -avP --progress (Mountpunkt von /dev/sda8 alt /) (Mountpunkt von /dev/sda3 neu /)
```

geeignet ? Oder fehlt da etwas?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat May 07, 2011 4:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Sollte so gehen, aber ich würde das in ner LiveCD machen wenns geht. Da bist du wegen /sys /proc und /dev auf der sicheren Seite.

fstab nicht vergessen und die grub.conf. Sonst wirds mim booten nix.

Sebastian

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
mkdir /mnt/Wurzel-neu

mount -t ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt/Wurzel-neu
```

```
rsync -avP --progress --exclude=/home --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc  --exclude=/dev  --exclude=/mnt / /mnt/Wurzel-neu
```

```
mkdir /mnt/Wurzel-neu/home /mnt/Wurzel-neu/sys /mnt/Wurzel-neu/proc /mnt/Wurzel-neu/dev  /mnt/Wurzel-neu/mnt
```

Richtig?

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Richtig?

  Hmm.. nein, ich würde die --exclude`s weglassen, oder gibt es einen Grund dafür?

Ein Alternativ Vorschlag: (eines Laien)

Wie schon angemerkt wurde, das zu kopierende System sollte nicht laufen! Daher mache es am besten von einer LiveCD oder einem anderen System aus.

```
mkdir /mnt/Wurzel-alt /mnt/Wurzel-neu

mount -o ro /dev/alt /mnt/Wurzel-alt

mount /dev/neu /mnt/Wurzel-neu

cp -a /mnt/Wurzel-alt/* /mnt/Wurzel-neu  ##(cp -a erhält alle Rechte so wie sie sind, siehe auch "man cp")

sync

umount /mnt/Wurzel-alt /mnt/Wurzel-neu
```

Und wie auch schon angemerkt, vergesse nicht die fstab im neuen Laufwerk entsprechend anzupassen.

----------

## Hollowman

Sieht gut aus, ich würde es aber lieber in ner LiveCD machen und da dann die sys, dev und proc excludes weg lassen.

Willst du nur von ext3 auf ext4?

Ich glaub du brauchst auch noch nen Slash hinter Wurzel-neu. Das -v kannst auch sparen wenn du --progress an hast. Das -P auch.

Also so:

```
rsync -a --progress --exclude=/home --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc  --exclude=/dev  --exclude=/mnt / /mnt/Wurzel-neu/
```

Probiere es einfach aus, kaputt machen kannst du ja nix.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Darf man mal anfragen was draus geworden ist?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich gemacht, im laufenden Betrieb. Konnte das neue System nicht starten. Lag m.E. am fehlenden /dev. Ich habe rsync dann noch einmal mit der live CD durchlaufen lassen.

```
rsync -avP --progress
```

Danach alles schick.

Das System bootet viel schneller und arbeitet flüssiger auf der neu erstellten ext4 als auf der alten von ext3 nach ext4 konvertierten Partition. Vom konvertieren kann ich abraten.

Danke MfG

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima.

Ich möchte dir aber nochmals ans Herz legen NICHT ein laufendes System zu kopieren! Mache das besser im runter gefahrenen Zustand, zb von einer LiveCD aus.

Zb mit Datenbanken wie MySQL gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich Probleme wenn diese im laufenden Betrieb kopiert werden.

----------

